# UFC Type reality show in the works



## JDenz (Mar 4, 2003)

There is an apparent pilot that has been inspired by the 'Smashing Machine' (The HBO Documentary on Mark Kerr) that is lining up to go into production soon. 

The Wrestling Observer reported the potential name for the pilot 'The Baddest Man on the Planet', but no official name has been released. The format being thrown around in Hollywood is to pick 16 to 20 men from around the world to competed under MMA rules. This would be tournament style and would take place over a 3-6 month period. 

The show would most likely cover the lives of the fighters inside and outside the ring. At this point we don't know of any confirmed fighters or anyone in negotiations. 

The goal is to attract fans of the WWE and UFC to a weekly TV show. The show would try to product top 'good guys' and top 'bad guys' and eventually have the two meet in the 'season finale.' The thought is the champion would return for a second season to defend his championship. 

It's unclear if the producers are looking for established MMA competitors. Being that the show is focusing on the 'real life' aspect, many would believe that the producers wouldn't care if they had the top fighters or not. This would allowed a lower-cost production (especially if the producers have no interest in the 'sport' of MMA). 

There is also a MMA-type show that is in production for a TV pilot that features 'worked' matches. Worked meaning, predetermined or fixed outcomes. 

While this formula works in Japan, this is the U.S. and blurring the lines with WWE and UFC would not be good in many aspects.


----------



## J-kid (Mar 6, 2003)

That sounds awsome if you find anymore info that would be cool.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 6, 2003)

Ya I have been looking around but no word yet


----------



## tarabos (Mar 6, 2003)

MMA is great...but i think this is more an insult to it than anything. i'm sick of all these freaking "reality" shows.

if they just plan to pick up shmoes off the street then they probably won't be the "Baddest men on the planet."

if you ask me it just trivializes a sport that is trying to gain popularity and respect among the general public. this will just set it back to where it will be comparable to WWE.

enough already with the reality shows...


----------



## pknox (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *if you ask me it just trivializes a sport that is trying to gain popularity and respect among the general public. this will just set it back to where it will be comparable to WWE.*



Point taken.  But if I were a potential promoter or sponsor for MMA events, pay-per-view numbers comparable (or at least in the same ballpark as) to WWE, as well as the level of corporate sponsorship they have, would definitely make me stand up and take notice.

As much as we hate to admit it, big-time promoters aren't going to take MMA seriously unless it starts making some real money.  If that were to happen, fighters would probably be payed more as well -- which could lead to even better athletes competing. Also, more sponsors would get involved, which means more quality and quantity in terms of gear. These sound like good things for just about everyone involved.

The MMA powers that be have just got to decide in what direction they want to go -- do they try to increase popularity by making this as big a business as possible in order to attract the biggest sponsors and best athletes, and possibly lose a little bit of the realism and respect of the event (and maybe some of their more hardcore fan base), or do they keep it pure so as to make it as true a martial training ground as possible, therefore not losing any respect, but quite likely keeping the fighter's salaries and sponsor involvement too low to expand, pretty much insuring the sport won't increase in popularity.


----------

